# Girlfriend lives in usa!!



## birchthebirch (May 23, 2012)

I am a bit lost here, it seems the visa information is very complex and hard to understand fully.

About me: I have lived in America before on a J1 student visa and was able to work during my stay, I have a full American social security number for work with DHS (Department of home security in the usa ...in my country its a sofa store) authorization.

I met her a long while ago its been almost a year since we've been together officially.
I am looking for alternatives to marriage but I still wouldn't totally rule that out as a possibility.

I have a few friends in the usa too if that helps in any way ?
I do not have a drivers license and I do not have much money saved up.
I am 23 years old, a British passport holder and I have no criminal convictions, CCJ's or debts. and like I said I also hold a social security number, I have had job offers but none that will sponsor me, this simply means I am seen as employable.
I have read similar threads but I feel every situation was different from mine.

I was thinking of entering in to a au pair program however I do not have a drivers license and all that I've found require a License 
PLEASE HELP !! and thank you in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Visa instructions for spousal visa are explained in detail on travel.state.gov and uscis.gov. Work your way through it and post your specific questions.
Au-pair also requires a certain amount of documented child care and is only possible through an agency. It can be difficult for a male to get placed; especially when he wants a specific location. You have to get your drivers license. I have seen a one year driving experience requirement but cannot get my hands on it right now.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The SSN is no help ...

in you case its marriage or nothing 
K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I work for an Au-Pair organization and you don't need a drivers licence however you do need 200 hours of documented child care experience. Our Au-Pairs all have 1000 hours generally.
Also dont you have to wait 2 years after a J1 to re enter the USA? I could,be wrong however I know our Au-Pairs that complete 2 years here do.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hutais said:


> I work for an Au-Pair organization and you don't need a drivers licence however you do need 200 hours of documented child care experience. Our Au-Pairs all have 1000 hours generally.
> Also dont you have to wait 2 years after a J1 to re enter the USA? I could,be wrong however I know our Au-Pairs that complete 2 years here do.


May I rephrase - unless you live in a metropolitan city with good public transportation you have to have a drivers license. And those places are few and far between.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

twostep said:


> May I rephrase - unless you live in a metropolitan city with good public transportation you have to have a drivers license. And those places are few and far between.


Yes I agree would need one however they can actually apply for one here. Many Au-Pairs get their licences when they arrive to the US.


----------

